# Audi TT Mk2 Photoshops.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*By "Christian Schulte".*

























wfg, Hans.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love that Roadster !


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

OMG 

I was thinking of a new Boxster, but this is fantastic !

SOLD !!!!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Ah some seemingly genuine 'first' pics of the TT Mk II at last!!

I like it a lot, especially the coupe. IMO the rear overhang seems more pronounced on the roadster. All in all a good replacement in my eyes.

Any news on likely engines?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Shame they knicked the rear lights from Alfa Romeo :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> Any news on likely engines?


2.0 liter TFSI 200 hp.
3.2 liter V6 250 hp.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I like it but would have preferred something a little more radicle, as the current TT was all those years ago


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Not too keen on the back of the roadster.

But the coupe is definitely going to be my next car purchase.

Roll on 2006!!!


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

406 Coupe?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Iceman

great pics 8)

hmmm that front end is definately growing on me 

no spolier on the back either, I wonder if it will stay that way!

was


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, but they look like PS jobs to me, and bad ones at that!

Look at the terrible roof lines, window frame thickness and dodgy rear valance!

I would very much doubt they were proper 'first pics'!

:?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Sorry, but they look like PS jobs to me, and bad ones at that!
> 
> Look at the terrible roof lines, window frame thickness and dodgy rear valance!
> 
> ...


Im afraid I'm gonna have to agree with Kevin on this one. They seem like PS to me too. Im not going to be convinced until I see them in the flesh (allu) @ a show next yr? The Roadster I am a bit dissapointed about. The A pillar section reminds me of what the Megane used to have for a cabby (that box look) :? . Hmm. If they are the real thing, then might have to think twice. But then, could I really give up the Audi Quattro feel? NOPE!!! We'll see! :?
P.S: On the first pic it has the RS wheels and on the second it has the new type Neuvolari style ones?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Still not conivnced they are real, but we will see!!

Don't like the roadster, it looks like the A4 Cab, still prefer MK1.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

crap - looks more like a crysler...


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

Definately PS, why have the two pics of the TTC got different road/floor surfaces, but the backgrounds are the same?? :?

Not too keen on the TTR, also the side doors look a bit Z4ish to me.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LoL - like Audi would have official pictures like this a year or so in advance! :lol: :roll:

I just looked at a few Nuvolari pictures and it all started coming together. I reflected the TTR one about the centre axis and surprise surprise it's the same original picture photoshopped.

In my best big brother voice ..... "YOU DECIDE!"
(Just check out the light on the inside of the nearside rear wheel, the reflections of the nearside rear corner, the reflections on the offside front wheel arch etc etc. :lol: )


























p.s. :lol:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

mac73 said:


> Definately PS, why have the two pics of the TTC got different road/floor surfaces, but the backgrounds are the same?? :?
> 
> Not too keen on the TTR, also the side doors look a bit Z4ish to me.


DIfferent wheels as well.... (PS job me thinks, but you are getting better at it Iceman :wink: )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Sorry, but they look like PS jobs to me, and bad ones at that!
> 
> Look at the terrible roof lines, window frame thickness and dodgy rear valance!
> 
> ...


They are obvious photoshop jobs, no seam on back bumper - same floor on pic 2 and 3 but different backgrounds. Different floor on 1 and 2 but same background.
I still love the look of the Roadster though


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> mac73 said:
> 
> 
> > Definately PS, why have the two pics of the TTC got different road/floor surfaces, but the backgrounds are the same?? :?
> ...


Iceman,

Your work, a mates work or were you duped?

p.s. Should we have faith in your other information?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Iceman,
> 
> Your work, a mates work or were you duped?
> 
> p.s. Should we have faith in your other information?


 They are Photoshops made by "Christian Schulte"
I was interested how long it take bevor anywone start saying Photoschops.
you can have faith in most of the other information i provide here.
I base them on info from the source.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I've gotta say "Thats why the Roadster look soooo Crap" They've simply just chopped the roof off the Nuvolari! hehe. I hope they do a much better job then that when it comes to the real thing! Fingers crossed! 

P.S: Iceman, I love the wheels on your motor mate. VERY NICE indeed! 8) Sets the car right off! They the MTM wheels?


----------



## mk2TT (Nov 11, 2004)

Still think that this site has the most likely interpretation

http://www.autospies.com/article/index. ... cleId=3025

[/img]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

mk2TT said:


> Still think that this site has the most likely interpretation
> 
> http://www.autospies.com/article/index. ... cleId=3025


For 68% i like that one, exept the lower frond air intakes and the exhaust i do not like very well and also the headlights need some work.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> They are Photoshops made by "Christian Schulte"
> I was interested how long it take bevor anywone start saying Photoschops.
> you can have faith in most of the other information i provide here.
> I base them on info from the source.
> ...


I thought he was better than them examples. It appears it's his business. :? 








Here's what he does but I'm not sure why :
How to create a "spy" shot!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > They are Photoshops made by "Christian Schulte"
> ...


Here is his site adress: * www.schulte-design.de *

wfg, Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's where the photo came from. :wink:

p.s. I wonder if it's a real picture of him!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

mac73 said:


> Definately PS, why have the two pics of the TTC got different road/floor surfaces, but the backgrounds are the same?? :?


Agreed..

I would have expected to see reflections of the background arches on the bonnet/windscreen especially as there is a reflection of someone in the front panel below one of the headlights..

Also, the paintwork on the corner of the bodywork would probably show the reflection of the photographer rath than being a dull finish.

There are reflections in the rear window of flourescent tubes on the rear shot which don't show up on the frontal shot.

John


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Iceman said:


> ..I was interested how long it take bevor anywone start saying Photoschops.
> you can have faith in most of the other information i provide here.
> I base them on info from the source.


Given the number of fakes that you have produced, I wouldn't believe anything else you say....

John


----------



## mdopi (Jul 31, 2004)

P.S.

we have pixelation arround the roof lines, some kind of awful refection in the back window and what looks like a person taking the picture in the left corner of the back.

anyone's game www.adobe.com


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > ..I was interested how long it take bevor anywone start saying Photoschops.
> ...


*None.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I think when they look back at the TT models over the years in 20 years time etc, the MK1 will always be considered to be the best.


----------



## mjrennie (Oct 29, 2004)

these are not real. it is obvious. lots of bits added together. not a bad job though.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I far prefer the current TT to these ones.. I hope (and believe) they are not real.

To be honest though, the next TT has so much to live up to. I'm not sure if Audi could really improve it much. I think they will just end up providing something 'different' instead. All IMHO of course..


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I think a few more people saying it's photoshop are needed on this thread..... :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

r1 said:


> I think a few more people saying it's photoshop are needed on this thread..... :wink:


in my last post i did say that i was not sure whether or not this picture was photoshopped. I would like to now state that i think the picture is photoshopped - I think R1 is basically a nice guy and wanted to help him out with his request.
Thanks.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a few more people saying it's photoshop are needed on this thread..... :wink:
> ...


 :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> I think a few more people saying it's photoshop are needed on this thread..... :wink:


 :lol: I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its Photoshopped [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whereâ€™s the pop-up spoiler gone?

Not too impressed, hope itâ€™s not the real deal.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Not too impressed, hope itâ€™s not the real deal.


Perhaps you missed the point that these are made up photoshop pictures! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

hey - are these photos for real or what?



(To my mind it's the '89' reflection in the door panel that gives it away )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Saw the first pic and thought "Another photoshop job". Audi are NOT going to release pics 2 years in advance...

I do believe some aspects of the design that is common to all pics we've seen posted will make to the MKII though.

As nice as the MKI is, I'd like for the MKII to be equally as "WOW" , but more advanced and not just a MKI in drag.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Iceman,

I now see the title and initial post have been modified.

Thanks as this stops confusion spreading on the forum.

If you knew they were fake before you posted them why did you say they were the first pictures? :?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

The Mk2 is supposed to be based on the new Golf/A3 floorpan. The wheelbase on this looks like A4 size to me. More of an A4 coupe than TT.

Hope the real Mk2 is a bit more radical than this.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

nutts said:


> I do believe some aspects of the design that is common to all pics we've seen posted will make to the MKII though.


.......agreed, like 4 wheels, a set of headlamps, some wing mirrors, a couple of exhaust pipes, some tyres, some windows....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe some aspects of the design that is common to all pics we've seen posted will make to the MKII though.
> ...


  

flip up rear spoiler, the "hockey stick" type lines, the Nouvolari style alloys, front grille, slightly longer, etc


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

And don't forget that it will have diesel engines as well!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Spoke to the service chap at my local dealer today (a very nice guy indeedy). He had been over to Ingolstadt (spelling?) last week and said he thought the new TT was out in 2006 too. More interestingly he said he saw the Nouvelari running. When I asked him what it was like he just grinned


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Iceman,
> If you knew they were fake before you posted them why did you say they were the first pictures? :?


Just curious how people react on them and how long it take people say that the pictures are photoshops.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Iceman said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman,
> ...


Reading between the lines then, you like winding people up?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jwball said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Not realy.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ANY "pics" that appear purporting to be MKII spyshots, need to be considered as PS.

Until Audi decide to release some photos or designs, etc... all posted pics should be considered likely, but fake.

Anyone that believes ANY posted MKII pics... please look away now.

Father Christmas and the Easter Bunny... don't really exist :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nutts said:


> Father Christmas and the Easter Bunny... don't really exist :wink:


Say what!? 

But Santa promised me some mk2 TT pics!


----------

